# Secretary of Defense Gen. James Mattis Has Resigned



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

Fookin 'ell...this is not good for the US.








WASHINGTON – Defense Secretary Jim Mattis abruptly said he was resigning Thursday after two years of disagreements with President Donald Trump over America's role in the world — the announcement coming one day after Trump overruled his advice against pulling troops out of Syria and pressed forward on discussions to withdraw forces from Afghanistan.


Mattis, perhaps the most respected foreign policy official in Trump's administration, will leave by the end of February after two tumultuous years struggling to soften and moderate the president's hardline and sometimes sharply changing policies. He told Trump in a letter that he was leaving because "you have a right to have a Secretary of Defense whose views are better aligned with yours."


Trump said in a tweet that Mattis was retiring, but that's not what Mattis said.


His departure was immediately lamented by foreign policy hands and lawmakers on both sides of the aisle, who viewed the retired Marine general as a sober voice of experience in the ear of a president who had never held political office or served in the military. Even Trump allies expressed fear over Mattis' decision to quit, believing him to be an important moderating force on the president.


"Just read Gen. Mattis resignation letter ," tweeted Florida Sen. Marco Rubio. "It makes it abundantly clear that we are headed toward a series of grave policy errors which will endanger our nation, damage our alliances & empower our adversaries."


The announcement came a day after Trump surprised U.S. allies and members of Congress by announcing the withdrawal of all U.S. troops from Syria, and as he continues to consider shrinking the American deployment in Afghanistan. It coincided with domestic turmoil as well, Trump's fight with Congress over a border wall and a looming partial government shutdown.


Trump's decision to pull troops out of Syria has been sharply criticized for abandoning America's Kurdish allies, who may well face a Turkish assault once U.S. troops leave, and had been staunchly opposed by the Pentagon.


Mattis, in his resignation letter, emphasized the importance of standing up for U.S. allies — an implicit criticism of the president's decision on this issue and others.


"While the U.S. remains the indispensable nation in the free world, we cannot protect our interests or serve that role effectively without maintaining strong alliances and showing respect to those allies," Mattis wrote.


Last year, Republican Sen. Bob Corker — a frequent Trump critic — said Mattis, along with White House chief of staff John Kelly and then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, were helping "separate our country from chaos."


Tillerson was fired early this year. Kelly is to leave the White House in the coming days.


"This is scary," reacted Senate Intelligence committee Vice Chairman Mark Warner, D-Va., on Twitter. "Secretary Mattis has been an island of stability amidst the chaos of the Trump administration."


Mattis' departure has long been rumored, but officials close to him have insisted that the battle-hardened retired Marine would hang on, determined to bring military calm and reason to the administration's often chaotic national security decisions and soften some of Trump's sharper tones with allies.


Opponents of Mattis, however, have seen him as an unwanted check on Trump.


Mattis traveled to the White House Thursday afternoon to inform Trump of his decision to leave the administration. Trump said a replacement would be chosen soon.


"The president's national security team's job is to give him advice and it's the president's job to make a decision," said press secretary Sarah Sanders.


At the start of the Trump administration, the president had gushed about his respect for Mattis, repeatedly calling him "Mad Dog," despite Mattis' own public insistence that the moniker was never his. Instead, his nickname for years was CHAOS, which stood for "Colonel Has An Outstanding Suggestion," and reflected Mattis' more cerebral nature.


The two quickly clashed on major policy decisions.


During his first conversations with Trump about the Pentagon job, Mattis made it clear that he disagreed with his new boss in two areas: He said torture doesn't work, despite Trump's assertion during the campaign that it did, and he voiced staunch support for traditional U.S. international alliances, including NATO, which Trump repeatedly criticized.


Mattis was credited by some in the administration for blocking an executive order that would have reopened CIA interrogation "black sites." Trump has said the Pentagon chief convinced him it wasn't necessary to bring back banned torture techniques like waterboarding.


En route to his first visit to Iraq as defense secretary, Mattis bluntly rebuffed Trump's assertion that America might take Iraqi oil as compensation for U.S. efforts in the war-torn country.


The two also were initially divided on the future of the Afghanistan war, with Trump complaining about its cost and arguing for withdrawal. Mattis and others ultimately persuaded Trump to pour additional resources and troops into the conflict to press toward a resolution.


Trump also chafed at the Pentagon's slow response to his order to ban transgender people from serving in the military. That effort has stalled due to multiple legal challenges.


More recently, Trump bypassed Mattis' choice for the next chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. Gen. David Goldfein, the Air Force chief, was Mattis' top choice, but Trump chose Gen. Mark Milley, the chief of the Army


The Pentagon has appeared to be caught off guard by a number of Trump policy declarations, often made through Twitter. Those include plans that ultimately fizzled to have a big military parade this month and the more recent decision to send thousands of active duty troops to the Southwest border.


Mattis has determinedly kept a low public profile, striving to stay out of the news and out of Trump's line of fire.


Those close to him have repeatedly insisted that he would not quit, and would have to either be fired or die in the job. But others have noted that a two-year stint as defense chief is a normal and respectable length of service.


Born in Pullman, Washington, Mattis enlisted in the Marine Corps in 1969, later earning a history degree from Central Washington University. He was commissioned as an officer in 1972. As a lieutenant colonel, he led an assault battalion into Kuwait during the first U.S. war with Iraq in 1991.


In the aftermath of the 9/11 attacks, Mattis commanded the Marines who launched an early amphibious assault into Afghanistan and established a U.S. foothold in the Taliban heartland. As the first wave of Marines moved toward Kandahar, Mattis declared, "The Marines have landed, and now we own a piece of Afghanistan."


Two years later, he helped lead the invasion into Iraq in 2003 as the two-star commander of the 1st Marine Division. As a four-star, he led Central Command from 2010 until his retirement in 2013.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for posting Savage... This is not good at all...


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2018)

Trump would do better to managing domestic affairs and Letting someone like the General manage foreign affairs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2018)

"the best people" don't seem to want to work for him.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> "the best people" don't seem to want to work for him.




Shocking eh........................


----------



## Viduus (Dec 21, 2018)

I have mixed feelings.... we went into Syria to fight isis - not protect Kurds from a turkey. At what point do you stop? 

We’ve been in afghanistan a long time. Is anything really going to change with 20,000 troops or whatever we have stationed there? 

They may all be horrible decisions but he did run on a platform of doing things different then the past.


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 21, 2018)

I have mixed feelings too. I'm not a fan of being the world-police (especially when NATO and the rest all look down their noses at us) but at the same time I hate seeing the Kurds put in a shitty position because of this decision. Either way, Trump has made some decisions I do like, and some I don't. I'm still undecided on what all I think about him. The latest bump-stock ban and 2A decisions are retarded, imo, and set a dangerous precedent. 

I have a ton of respect for Mattis. I'm sad to see him go, I think he was an invaluable voice of reason.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 21, 2018)

“The first time you blow someone away is not an insignificant event. That said, there are some assholes in the world that just need to be shot!

There are hunters and there are victims. By your discipline, cunning, obedience and alertness, you will decide if you are a hunter or a victim. It’s really a hell of a lot of fun. You’re gonna have a blast out here!” 
- General Mattis addressing 200 Marines

This is a great man.


----------



## IHI (Dec 21, 2018)

We got in there with no congressional approval under Obama. During his tenor ISIS/IS grew/gained more power/weapons....remember the airplane that dropped off pallets of cash to the tune of $479 million dollars “that we owed them from the 70’s”

the way i see it, that was their last bonus check, they blew it all on whatever and since Obama is gone, resupplies of cash are no more, and no cash stops operations in a big hurry...look how quickly ISIS was squashed once Obama left- ironic/not ironic.

we are not the world police, esspecially in a nation thats been at war for over 20,000 years; its literally all they know and our western culture/influence isnt going to change a darn thing then, now, ever. We’ve been over there training up their military, time to say we’ve done all we can do, now its upto you; how badly do you want your country back.

not to mention the general is 68yrs old; he was an outstanding leader and deserves his retirement regardless of any spins people want to put on this to push whatever narrative they want.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2018)

also a satanist


----------



## Yaya (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Mattis

Bigger fan of Trump

This isn't bad for America at all 

America is running shit more than ever

This has been coming for a while


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2018)

what the world needs is a biblical like flood...Lets start all over


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> what the world needs is a biblical like flood...Lets start all over



Amen. Let’s start with Miami (BB- get out now)


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2018)

I believe what is being said about Mattis' exit among many other things, is that the last adult has left the room. Yep.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> what the world needs is a biblical like flood...Lets start all over





Jin said:


> Amen. Let’s start with Miami (BB- get out now)


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

IHI said:


> not to mention the general is 68yrs old; he was an outstanding leader and deserves his retirement regardless of any spins people want to put on this to push whatever narrative they want.



He resigned, Mate - he didn't retire. His 'farewell' letter doesn't suggest that he'd simply grown weary and decided to spend more time with family, he sites a list of what he believes to be critical actions that need accomplished which he believed he could no longer achieve within the current structure. 

His poignant comment directed specifically at Trump on how he "_...deserves a defense secretary whose views are aligned better with yours_" can't be misinterpreted.

This was a last act of defiance - his own words tell us so. There's no spinning it any other way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


>




Have a think on it this way: ye recruit yer mates to come join ye in a bar fight against a rival thats been harassing them. Never a good idea to spoil for a fight, but ye did and now its going to be on whether ye want it or not. Ye teach 'em how to use shanks and to break bottles into edged weapons. Ye storm the bar and the fight begins. People get hurt, some get killed, but the fight persists. 

Then ye decide on a moment's notice to up & leave yer mates to fend for themselves.

Lots of ways ye could have sought to end the fight responsibly - call for a truce, try to open peace talks, etc - but yer decision to bail has now put yer 'allies' in danger of a slaughter. 

This isn't "Trump the Peacemaker" IMO, this is a rash and reckless decision that could have lasting repercussions on our credibility in the eyes of the rest of the world.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Amen. Let’s start with Miami (BB- get out now)



What the hell man.  At least pick a far left state with crazy liberals like California, washington, or new york.  Lots of Cubans came from a communist country here would never vote for the left.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> What the hell man.  At least pick a far left state with crazy liberals like California, washington, or new york.  Lots of Cubans came from a communist country here would never vote for the left.



I’m Beezy, and I approve this message.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah but Florida is where the zombie apocalypse will start


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> What the hell man.  At least pick a far left state with crazy liberals like California, washington, or new york.  Lots of Cubans came from a communist country here would never vote for the left.



There r plenty of crazy on both sides......


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Yeah but Florida is where the zombie apocalypse will start



People on bath salts are not zombies.  They only impersonate them temporarily


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> what the world needs is a biblical like flood...Lets start all over



With the ice caps melting, we are well on our way there!!:32 (18):


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> There is plenty of crazy on both sides......



The left want open borders because they want to globalize the world. Blend everyone together. One race. One religion. One government. 

First they want control of the United States by becoming socialist/communist. They want socialism/communism because as a government official they have more control  they are above the average citizen.  
The Obama administration already globalized Europe. Now Europe is having lots of trouble because of their open borders and socialist agenda.  Socialism works when you have another country (usa)  pay for your military and doesn't tax their exports despite USA imports being heavily taxed. 
England saw what open borders and high taxes were doing to its country and cried Brexit. 
Trump has been making the same case for the USA that England made 2 1/2 years ago when it announced it would leave the European Union. 

These Democrats don't just want to take away our rights that were engraved in the Constitution ( speech/the rights to bare arms)  they want to rule where they're the nobleman and we are all little peasants.  They just don't want to rule Americans but the whole world.  They are pure evil and will go through every means necessary to get their power ( ie.  Mueller probe,  Cavanaugh hearing,  meddling the midterm elections,  and CNn/MSNBC constantly reporting negative views on everything Trump does and never reports the good things.)


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> The left want open borders because they want to globalize the world. Blend everyone together. One race. One religion. One government.
> 
> First they want control of the United States by becoming socialist/communist. They want socialism/communism because as a government official they have more control  they are above the average citizen.
> The Obama administration already globalized Europe. Now Europe is having lots of trouble because of their open borders and socialist agenda.  Socialism works when you have another country (usa)  pay for your military and doesn't tax their exports despite USA imports being heavily taxed.
> ...



Dude this sounds like some McCarthy-era red-scare shit


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Dude this sounds like some McCarthy-era red-scare shit



It was bull shit then and it’s bull shit now.

no one is coming to take your guns and the only person I’ve seen going after free speech is the person in the white house. 
I cant remember the last time there has been this much of an anti free press person since Nixon.

like I’ve said before just cause you don’t like it does not make it fake news.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> It was bull shit then and it’s bull shit now.
> 
> no one is coming to take your guns and the only person I’ve seen going after free speech is the person in the white house.
> I cant remember the last time there has been this much of an anti free press person since Nixon.
> ...


That dipshit from cnn just admitted he made up a bunch of his stories, and you want to try to defend “fake news” lol
free speech shouldn’t include making up your own facts.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> That dipshit from cnn just admitted he made up a bunch of his stories, and you want to try to defend “fake news” lol
> free speech shouldn’t include making up your own facts.



Fox has done the same! I’m not defending any one news service. I was speaking in general.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> The left want open borders because they want to globalize the world. Blend everyone together. One race. One religion. One government.
> 
> First they want control of the United States by becoming socialist/communist. They want socialism/communism because as a government official they have more control  they are above the average citizen.
> The Obama administration already globalized Europe. Now Europe is having lots of trouble because of their open borders and socialist agenda.  Socialism works when you have another country (usa)  pay for your military and doesn't tax their exports despite USA imports being heavily taxed.
> ...




Dear Lord...Mate if you sincerely believe this then I feel for ye. Its got to be a miserable headspace to carry all this kind of thinking around every day.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> It was bull shit then and it’s bull shit now.
> 
> no one is coming to take your guns and the only person I’ve seen going after free speech is the person in the white house.
> I cant remember the last time there has been this much of an anti free press person since Nixon.
> ...



You think politicians don't want to ban guns?  Where have you been?  I believe iin the Constitution.  It's what created the greatest country.  The left is trying to demonize the right by calling them racists bigots sexists.  Somehow they're saying america has gotten more racists then it was pre 1965.

The USA since WWII has been trying to prevent communism from spreading throughout the world and has failed.  It's right here in our own country.  It's like a virus and we have been infected with it. 

Which brings me to trumps decision to pull out of Syria. I'm undecided non it,  but I question this; Have we had any success policing the world?  Why continue send our troops and spending money when  it doesn't change anything.  Killing terrorists are like killing cockroaches.  Nuke em all you want,  they just pop back up a few months later.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> You think politicians don't want to ban guns?  Where have you been?  I believe iin the Constitution.  It's what created the greatest country.  The left is trying to demonize the right by calling them racists bigots sexists.  Somehow they're saying america has gotten more racists then it was pre 1965.
> 
> The USA since WWII has been trying to prevent communism from spreading throughout the world and has failed.  It's right here in our own country.  It's like a virus and we have been infected with it.
> 
> Which brings me to trumps decision to pull out of Syria. I'm undecided non it,  but I question this; Have we had any success policing the world?  Why continue send our troops and spending money when  it doesn't change anything.  Killing terrorists are like killing cockroaches.  Nuke em all you want,  they just pop back up a few months later.



If we have failed at stopping communism we have only ourselves to blame for making the alternative look so unappealing


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Dear Lord...Mate if you sincerely believe this then I feel for ye. Its got to be a miserable headspace to carry all this kind of thinking around every day.



Well the opposite belief would be that every white man is racist and he should give half of his money to illegal immigrants so they can live in sec 8 housing while receiving welfare and food stamps. And if a woman doesn't vote for a woman,  she is sexists,  and if a black man doesn't vote for Andrew Gillim or any other black politician, he is a disgrace to their race.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Well the opposite belief would be that every white man is racist and he should give half of his money to illegal immigrants so they can live in sec 8 housing while receiving welfare and food stamps. And if a woman doesn't vote for a woman,  she is sexists,  and if a black man doesn't vote for Andrew Gillim or any other black politician, he is a disgrace to their race.



Can you show me where someone said they actually believe that?

Cause putting words in other people's mouth is pretty disingenuous


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Which one.  That white men are racists.  Women calling women sexists. or black people hammering their own race  for not voting for a black politician?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

welcome to UGPolitics...  Again.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2018)

I like Trump, and I like Mattis.  And there are two ways to look at this, at least.  Tomorrow is chest day.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

https://www.insidehighered.com/news...d-antiwhite-racism-others-say-its-free-speech

Here's some asshole college professor who says he hates white people,  but it's ok because he's white;
"OK, officially, I now hate white people," Livingston wrote. "I am white people, for God’s sake, but can we keep them -- us -- us out of my neighborhood? I just went to Harlem Shake on 124 and Lenox for a Classic burger to go, that would be my dinner, and the place is overrun by little Caucasian assholes who know their parents will approve of anything they do. Slide around the floor, you little shithead, sing loudly, you unlikely moron. Do what you want, nobody here is gonna restrict your right to be white. I hereby resign from my race. **** these people. Yeah, I know, it’s about my access to dinner. **** you, too


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> welcome to UGPolitics...  Again.



Missed you Spongy


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> You think politicians don't want to ban guns?  Where have you been?  I believe iin the Constitution.  It's what created the greatest country.  The left is trying to demonize the right by calling them racists bigots sexists.  Somehow they're saying america has gotten more racists then it was pre 1965.
> 
> The USA since WWII has been trying to prevent communism from spreading throughout the world and has failed.  It's right here in our own country.  It's like a virus and we have been infected with it.
> 
> Which brings me to trumps decision to pull out of Syria. I'm undecided non it,  but I question this; Have we had any success policing the world?  Why continue send our troops and spending money when  it doesn't change anything.  Killing terrorists are like killing cockroaches.  Nuke em all you want,  they just pop back up a few months later.




I cant seem to recall anyone ever saying they want to ban guns....certain types yes but all guns, never.  Do some research and see what all it actually takes to get rid of the second amendment.  A president can not do it. 

I wouldnt say america is more racist now, its just now there is so much social media that when something does happen, everyone knows about it as soon as it does. 

And stop already with the giving half your stuff to other people. If you actually look at how the two sides want to do taxes, the left wants to increase the super rich while the right wants to decrease them for the super rich.  Have you ever in your life really had that much of a difference in your taxes that it has made you feel like you are giving away half your money? Cause im in my mid 40s and i have never seen that happen and ive paied from the very lowest income bracket to upper middle bracket.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I cant seem to recall anyone ever saying they want to ban guns....certain types yes but all guns, never.  Do some research and see what all it actually takes to get rid of the second amendment.  A president can not do it.
> 
> I wouldnt say america is more racist now, its just now there is so much social media that when something does happen, everyone knows about it as soon as it does.
> 
> And stop already with the giving half your stuff to other people. If you actually look at how the two sides want to do taxes, the left wants to increase the super rich while the right wants to decrease them for the super rich.  Have you ever in your life really had that much of a difference in your taxes that it has made you feel like you are giving away half your money? Cause im in my mid 40s and i have never seen that happen and ive paied from the very lowest income bracket to upper middle bracket.



You can't carry a weapon in 23 states,  what about your argument of no guns being banned? a president can't do it?  Trump is one of the last people in this country that would take away guns. It's got to go through 3 branches of government to ban it on the federal level.  Democrats only own the house,  the lowest level. 

Look at Canada.  65% of their pay is being taxed and America is following Canadas footsteps into a progressive/socialist agenda. Thank god gillum didn't win down here.  He wanted to add a 10% income tax.  That's 7gs a year gone to taxes for me.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey everyone I'm getting up to hit the restroom. Anyone else want their popcorn topped off while I'm up?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I cant seem to recall anyone ever saying they want to ban guns....certain types yes but all guns, never.
> Do some research



several far left politicians have said they want all civilian firearms banned and support forced confiscation. This was all over the news just a month ago. 
Ironic that you tell someone else to do research.

Swalwell and Feinstein are the most known. 
Do some research.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> several far left politicians have said they want all civilian firearms banned and support forced confiscation. This was all over the news just a month ago.
> Ironic that you tell someone else to do research.



And several right-wing politicians have said liberals should be shot.
I don't think anyone takes the extremes seriously except themselves.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm convinced NbleSavage is a russian spy sent here to tear us apart...


----------



## Beezy (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> And several right-wing politicians have said liberals should be shot.
> I don't think anyone takes the extremes seriously except themselves.



Who were the several conservative politicians who said liberals should be shot?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

I could give you names and we could quibble over whether or not it counts.
The argument isn't about that. The point is that people on the fringes always make wild claims. Claims that we should take away everyone's guns. Claims that vaccines are all designed to kill you and give your kids and pets autism. Claims that communists are out to get you and your granny. 

The claims are all foolish and giving them credence only proves your own foolishness.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> I could give you names and we could quibble over whether or not it counts.
> The argument isn't about that. The point is that people on the fringes always make wild claims. Claims that we should take away everyone's guns. Claims that vaccines are all designed to kill you and give your kids and pets autism. Claims that communists are out to get you and your granny.
> 
> The claims are all foolish and giving them credence only proves your own foolishness.



Hahaha! 
I have to try this method on my wife next time we argue.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Hahaha!
> I have to try this method on my wife next time we argue.



Ha! Be careful w that. You risk a bedroom freeze-out that might not be worth the experiment :32 (18):


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> And several right-wing politicians have said liberals should be shot.
> I don't think anyone takes the extremes seriously except themselves.



Show me that.  edit.  Nevermind you proved you can't. 

Here's some proof of a Democrat who wouldn't mind shooting some americans

Here's Arizona senator Simema encouraging Americans to join force w the Taliban. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/12/kyrsten-sinema-taliban

"As an individual, if I want to go fight in the Taliban army, I go over there and I’m fighting for the Taliban. I’m saying that’s a personal decision,” Hancock said in the interview, which was first reported by CNN Friday.

Yet she won her election. Something must be in the water in Arizona,  if there's any left.


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2018)

Is bringing home 2k troops worth the uproar?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Show me that.
> 
> Here's Arizona senator Simema encouraging Americans to join force w the Taliban.
> 
> ...



Gringo - you better go guard your granny from the communists.

I hear they have plans to turn her into a Taliban fighter.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Gringo - you better go guard your granny from the communists.
> 
> I hear they have plans to turn her into a Taliban fighter.


thats your response.  You won't acknowledge what Simema said. 

My granny is dead.  How dare you you insensitive bigot.  

Taste like your medicine?

Also where's your info backing your claims that Republican politicians say they want to kill Democrats.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Hey everyone I'm getting up to hit the restroom. Anyone else want their popcorn topped off while I'm up?



Thank you but I’m ordering an extra Presidente’ or three and going to enjoy my shrimp tacos. Im staying out until I get wasted.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> several far left politicians have said they want all civilian firearms banned and support forced confiscation. This was all over the news just a month ago.
> Ironic that you tell someone else to do research.
> 
> Swalwell and Feinstein are the most known.
> Do some research.



Um, if you go back and read what i said, it was do research on what it takes to get rid of an amendment, I never mentioned anything about what a couple extremist said. 

There are far out there nut jobs on both sides, if those are the ones you chose to listen to that’s your choice. I don’t. 

And not being able to carry a gun is not the same thing as banning them. A ban would imply you can’t buy them or have them in your home.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Um, if you go back and read what i said, it was do research on what it takes to get rid of an amendment, I never mentioned anything about what a couple extremist said.
> 
> There are far out there nut jobs on both sides, if those are the ones you chose to listen to that’s your choice. I don’t.
> 
> And not being able to carry a gun is not the same thing as banning them. A ban would imply you can’t buy them or have them in your home.



Step 1 to banning guns:  ban rifles/semi automatics
Step 2: ban concealed carry permits
Step 3:  ban all guns

They're working on it.  Someone here all ready named some politicians that want to ban them as in step 3
 You claimed that no one wants to ban them. I'm not sure what source your using for this research you speak of


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Here's some proof of a Democrat who wouldn't mind shooting some americans
> 
> Here's Arizona senator Simema encouraging Americans to join force w the Taliban.
> 
> ...



Read the article, I dont see where she encouraged Americans to join the Taliban or where she said she wouldn't mind shooting Americans.  Am I missing those parts?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Read the article, I dont see where she encouraged Americans to join the Taliban or where she said she wouldn't mind shooting Americans.  Am I missing those parts?



Shhhh Spongy...shhhhh


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> all ready



already*

10char


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Read the article, I dont see where she encouraged Americans to join the Taliban or where she said she wouldn't mind shooting Americans.  Am I missing those parts?



I quoted it.  Scroll down.  Its the 3rd paragraph. Or do you refuse to see stuff you don't want to believe?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Shhhh Spongy...shhhhh



I'm just here to stir up shit since arguing about this on a steroid/bodybuilding forum is ****ing dumb.  No one is going to convince anyone of anything.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Dude he's quoting the Daily Caller. 

That alone should tell you everything you need to know...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> I quoted it.  Scroll down.  Or do you refuse to see stuff you don't want to believe?



No, I read it.  apparently your reading comprehension blows.  She never encouraged anyone to join the Taliban and she never said she wouldn't mind killing Americans.  She said it's a personal decision if a person decides to do that.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

And before you go all stupid about it, I happen to support the 2nd amendment through and through.  I support our troops (Army vet) and I support our freedoms in this country.  What I cant stand are people who make assumptions based off little blurbs and then completely misconstrue the person's intent and the meaning behind it.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Dude he's quoting the Daily Caller.
> 
> That alone should tell you everything you need to know...



Published by daily caller,  qouted by CNN.  Your favorite news source.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Hey everyone I'm getting up to hit the restroom. Anyone else want their popcorn topped off while I'm up?




I will say when I joined last year I was shocked how civil people were in a few political or 2A threads. For the new members, I’d ask you to respect opposing view points. 

Even though Spongy deleted the woman’s bodybuilding forum and added back 64 sub groups, I still respect his right to dress in whatever clothes he wants.

I love PoliticalInsight. UGBodyBuilding is so 2018.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> And before you go all stupid about it, I happen to support the 2nd amendment through and through.  I support our troops (Army vet) and I support our freedoms in this country.  What I cant stand are people who make assumptions based off little blurbs and then completely misconstrue the person's intent and the meaning behind it.



Shes saying it's okay to join the Taliban.  Meaning it's ok if an American wants to put a few bullets in another American.  Someone who thinks like that should never be in government let alone live in this country. But I guess your comprehension level is above mine to realise that.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Shes saying it's okay to join the Taliban.  Meaning it's ok if an American wants to put a few bullets in another American.  Someone who thinks like that should never be in government let alone live in this country. But I guess your comprehension level is above mine to realise that.



Realize*

10char


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Realize*
> 
> 10char



Realise is technically correct for many speakers outside the US and for those for whom English is a second language.
Maybe Gringo is joining us from Russia? 

https://grammarist.com/spelling/realise-realize/


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Realize*
> 
> 10char



That's a very convincing argument.  Whatever **** it's a waste of time.  Just listen to one thing all you lefties.  

Stop leaving California and new York because of high taxes and then coming to Texas  and Florida and voting for politicians that want to raise taxes.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Shes saying it's okay to join the Taliban.  Meaning it's ok if an American wants to put a few bullets in another American.  Someone who thinks like that should never be in government let alone live in this country. But I guess your comprehension level is above mine to realise that.



You are once again extrapolating and making assumptions.  The Taliban have historically killed more Russians than Americans if you really want to argue her intent...

Should she be in government?  I dunno, it's her right to say what she wants. I sure as hell wouldn't have voted for her...  But she has just as much a right to say what she wants as you do to say what you want.  You are twisting her words and bouncing from one argument to the next without any real substance.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> That's a very convincing argument.  Whatever **** it's a waste of time.  Just listen to one thing all you lefties.
> 
> Stop leaving California and new York because of high taxes and then coming to Texas  and Florida and voting for politicians that want to raise taxes.



it is a ****ing waste of time!  I ****ing told you that a few posts ago!

And I'm by no means a lefty...


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> it is a ****ing waste of time!  I ****ing told you that a few posts ago!
> 
> And I'm by no means a lefty...



You're right I'm so sorry.  Please stop telling at me.  

But I did not twist her words. It's not okay to say its okay to fight for the other side.  Maybe if it were a wrestling maych.  But we are talking about war


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, believe what you want, follow who you want. If anyones intent is to try to convince someone else to think how they do, save your breath cause its just not going to happen. 

There are corrupt and bull shit politicians on BOTH sides of the isle. Each side will pretty much always will put party above country every time. Their only concern is staying in power and doing what is best for them. IF you for one min think that trump, obama, or any other president and 95% of the other elected officials care two shits what happens to you, you are very very delusional.

I am all for arguing opposing view points when its kept civil. If you cant do it and not take it as a personal attack, then probably best  to just stay out of it.  

In this entire fairly pointless thread none of what has been said have i taken as a personal attack and ive not meant any of it as an attack against anyone else. I could really give a shit what anyone else thinks, its their right to think what they want. But you also have to respect others right to the same thing.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> You're right I'm so sorry.  Please stop telling at me.
> 
> But I did not twist her words. It's not okay to say its okay to fight for the other side.  Maybe if it were a wrestling maych.  But we are talking about war



Not yelling at all, I didnt use all caps 

I agree with you her statement sucks and makes me dislike her quite a bit.  The only point I was trying to make was that she did not say it's ok to kill Americans and she did not encourage Americans to join the Taliban.  She just said it's a personal choice, which is true of you stop and think about it.  It is a personal choice and once that will likely result in death to the individual that makes it.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 21, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, believe what you want, follow who you want. If anyones intent is to try to convince someone else to think how they do, save your breath cause its just not going to happen.
> 
> There are corrupt and bull shit politicians on BOTH sides of the isle. Each side will pretty much always will put party above country every time. Their only concern is staying in power and doing what is best for them. IF you for one min think that trump, obama, or any other president and 95% of the other elected officials care two shits what happens to you, you are very very delusional.
> 
> ...



Aisle*

10char


----------



## Elivo (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Aisle*
> 
> 10char



Damnit Spongy!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm convinced NbleSavage is a russian spy sent here to tear us apart...



In Soviet Russia...internet wins YOU!!!


----------



## Viduus (Dec 21, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> I quoted it.  Scroll down.  Its the 3rd paragraph. Or do you refuse to see stuff you don't want to believe?



Just to back Spongy and pour gas on the fire... you do realize you quoted the wrong person?

The quote you objected to was Ernest Hancock the Libertarian activist. Her response was “Fine. I don’t care if you want to do that, go ahead”. Sounds like someone just agreeing to shut someone up To move the conversation along.

For the record I’m a Liberterian who likes shooting things. Carry on!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm convinced NbleSavage is a russian spy sent here to tear us apart...



Since nobody here can whip him we are just going to have to get out of his way. 

I tried to tell y’all not to make him a Mod.

(just kidding Savage don’t kill me)


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2018)

Like I said before...tomorrow is chest day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Like I said before...tomorrow is chest day.



But tomorrow is Saturday. Saturday is leg day so you can use the drank too much last night can't squat excuse and do 3 let's of leg extensions, superset to 3 sets leg curls x 10 @7.

Monday is chest day dammit.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Since nobody here can whip him we are just going to have to get out of his way.
> 
> I tried to tell y’all not to make him a Mod.


Out of this whole thread the only thing I picked up was that NbleSavage is in the states? Holy ****, the way he types I would never have guessed that!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I will say when I joined last year I was shocked how civil people were in a few political or 2A threads. For the new members, I’d ask you to respect opposing view points.



Exactly. Dude, we weren’t always civilized though we’ve had some bloodbaths here in the past. Us grey beards have learned friendships aren’t worth straining over the whims of political hacks.  

Plus the crop of members you grew up in had a lot to do with that all that respect.  You guys actually did more listening, learning and contributing (in that order) than what we are seeing lately.  Cyber pat on the back.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Out of this whole thread the only thing I picked up was that NbleSavage is in the states? Holy ****, the way he types I would never have guessed that!



Hes a man of mystery with deep pockets tread lightly.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 22, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hes a man of mystery with deep pockets tread lightly.



I thought Zila was Batman?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Out of this whole thread the only thing I picked up was that NbleSavage is in the states? Holy ****, the way he types I would never have guessed that!



Born a SAFFER, in the US for over 30 years and a US citizen for 20 of those. Fookin' Yanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Since nobody here can whip him we are just going to have to get out of his way.
> 
> I tried to tell y’all not to make him a Mod.
> 
> (just kidding Savage don’t kill me)



I'd not go against ye, Mate. Common sense tells ye to not go against a bloke who's in the business of taking cons back to the rack who decidedly don't wanna go.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 22, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I thought Zila was Batman?



He is. He’s just cultured enough not to hurt Robins feelings.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> He is. He’s just cultured enough not to hurt Robins feelings.



Wait, what?  I was told he was a Russian bot that got Trump elected...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Wait, what?  I was told he was a Russian bot that got Trump elected...



Zilla = Tiller


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> For the record I’m a Liberterian who likes shooting things. Carry on!



For the record I’m a (not a dumbass, that follows dumbasses) Dem and love my guns like children!!! Carry on!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> For the record I’m a (not a dumbass, that follows dumbasses) Dem and love my guns like children!!! Carry on!!!:32 (20):



Lol, I remember one of our first conversations back in 2010 or 2011 was about your favorite handgun or something along those lines...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Lol, I remember one of our first conversations back in 2010 or 2011 was about your favorite handgun or something along those lines...



My Bersa .380...YES!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2018)

For the record, Spongy is right handed, yet can jack off with his left hand if the right one is 2 tired.....




Spongy said:


> it is a ****ing waste of time!  I ****ing told you that a few posts ago!
> 
> And I'm by no means a lefty...


----------



## Viduus (Dec 22, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> For the record, Spongy is right handed, yet can jack off with his left hand if the right one is 2 tired.....



Remember thst endurance event he’s training for?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 22, 2018)

I find its funny how the Democraps are all of a sudden a fan of Mathis now that he is resigning. I remember 2 years ago when they belittled him and said how unqualified and unstable he was.

Fuking media clown they all are...

Politics are nothing more than attempts to separate the people, nothing more. Both sides have the same agenda...divide the people

Stop being pawns people


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 22, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find its funny how the Democraps are all of a sudden a fan of Mathis now that he is resigning. I remember 2 years ago when they belittled him and said how unqualified and unstable he was.
> 
> Fuking media clown they all are...
> 
> ...



Mattis*

10 char


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 22, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Mattis*
> 
> 10 char



I guess that is one way to up your post count...


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 22, 2018)

Again - I'm not a diehard Trump fan - but the news media and certain political figures all take the opposite stance of whatever it is that Trump has done. I recall Obama being praised for us pulling out of Iraq by the same people who are now trying to justify staying in Syria. Both sides of the aisle have their own Neo-Con/Liberal war-hawk sides. The only bipartisan thing these people can agree on is perpetuating a war under the pretenses that would justify us being involved in basically any conflict on the planet. I'm sad to see Mattis go, but it's the same thing when McCain died - all the same people who dragged McCain through the mud were treating him passing like the death of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 22, 2018)

Super glad I opened this thread. Think Ill go smoke a bowl and see what the vikings are up to.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 22, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find its funny how the Democraps are all of a sudden a fan of Mathis now that he is resigning. I remember 2 years ago when they belittled him and said how unqualified and unstable he was.
> 
> Fuking media clown they all are...
> 
> ...



Most of this is true, but I believe that

1. the idea of abortion is fukking pure evil. (Not looking for a debate, as nothing will change my mind)

2. Guns were around for centuries, and school shootings have been around for decades, so guns aren’t the problem, twisted pricks who want to kill people are.

 3. When republicans create policies I pay (noticeably) less (OF MY OWN FUKKING MONEY) in taxes than when their counterparts are deciding who I should donate to other than my own family.

These are solid beliefs of mine. I can’t think of a single other issue on either side that I give a rip about, but those are enough to sway my vote.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 22, 2018)

Trump is putting America first. Those goat ****ers should fend for themselves, we have already sacrificed so many lives and nothing has changed.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2018)

If Obama wanted to pull all the troops out of Syria he would get a medal.

Trump does it and all the media says it's way soon. Lol


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2018)

Also I don't read. I just say


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2018)

Fuk the chatbox we need a live voice feed..like a partyline or some shit. 
I wanna hear all ur voices while we argue


----------



## Beezy (Dec 22, 2018)

Regardless of what side you are on, even if you are 100% middle, or don’t give two fukks about politics, or you care but just assume somebody smarter than you will cast the right vote, read this thread right before you lie back on that incline bench and try to tell me that you’ve tried a better preworkout than politics. 
This shit has real ephedra in it. 
There’s a PR behind every paragraph you don’t agree with.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 22, 2018)

What you guys on about?

I saw Fahrenheit 11/9 yesterday. Amazing.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 22, 2018)

Maijah said:


> goat ****ers should fend for themselves



Who are these gofers?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2018)

Brett McGurk is gone as well.....What a disaster of an administration.


----------



## knightmare999 (Dec 22, 2018)

The only photograph hanging in my apartment is of Chaos--General Mattis.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2018)

knightmare999 said:


> The only photograph hanging in my apartment is of Chaos--General Mattis.



U in need of some more pics to fill up those bare walls?


----------



## knightmare999 (Dec 22, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> U in need of some more pics to fill up those bare walls?



If I took you up on that, it would look like PFM's place.  It is a tempting offer...


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 22, 2018)

As I get older I have less patience for pubs or dems ... and understand I've been a business owner for 25 years ... I lean conservative ... but when those ass clowns control the complete government for 2 years and cannot secure of southern border I've come to realize political parties are nothing more than a show for the public ... the true power resides elsewhere ... we are manipulated by topics like abortion and supreme court nominations and in the meantime in 50 years our country has encountered 30,000,000 illegal aliens and 30,000,000 legal immigrants (most brought in through chain migration not merit based) ... the United States IS NOT the same county that won World War II ... and before anyone calls me a racist ... BS ... the percentage of Black people is the same .... its US is becoming a 3 world country while we are distracted by cable news ... anyone who believes that when you radically alter the demographics of your country and believe it's not going to have a radical impact on your country is simply ignorant of the facts ... while we've been entertained by the arguing on cable news we've basically lost the great country the world has ever seen ... Trump had the right idea about making the US great again .. the issue is the citizens of this country are not interested nor capable of doing the work to make it happen ... while China has stolen and continues to steal our intellectual property daily .... then we have CNN screaming RUSSIA ... who has an economy the size of France and China taking the #1 spot (can you say fuk-tards) ... when are people going to wake up to the real problems and start doing something about it ... it maybe too late already ....


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

God I hate when Bill Maher is off season!!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> God I hate when Bill Maher is off season!!



I just hate Bill Maher


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I just hate Bill Maher



Love him


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

Left-leaning friends in here can get mad all you want, but if Obama had done this you’d be erecting a statue to him (Nble would be erect as well). I love General Mattis, but him stepping down over his Commander in Chief’s decision is not a notch on his belt. It’s cowardly and unbecoming a general. 


“Many if not most Republicans were taken aback by President Trump’s decision to pull U.S. troops from Syria and Afghanistan, but not Sen. Rand Paul.

The Kentucky Republican and libertarian standard-bearer said he was “very proud” of Mr. Trump for his decision last week to exit Syria, which spurred both Defense Secretary James Mattis and presidential special envoy Brett McGurk to submit their resignations.

“I’m very proud of the president. This is exactly what he promised,” said Mr. Paul on CNN’s “State of the Union.” “And I think the people agree with him actually. I think people believe we’ve been at war too long in too many places, and we do need to turn attention to problems we have at home here: roads, bridges, schools.”

He argued that such policies contributed to Mr. Trump’s unexpected election victory in 2016.

“We’ve spent several trillion dollars on these wars everywhere, and I think the president promised he’d be different, and it’s really one of the reasons he won,” Mr. Paul said. “Because he actually attracts independents who aren’t beholden to either party who say, you know what? Why don’t we turn attention back to America?”


----------



## IHI (Dec 23, 2018)

“This is great Trump pulls out of Syria, everyone screams
”What about the Kurds?! What about our allies!? How dare he?!” 


The crown prince in Saudi Arabia announces he’s sending his best troops and military equipment to Syria to help defend the Kurds.


Who orchestrated the “journalist” death blamed on the Crown Prince?  That’s right turkey. Who is the Crown prince now sending troops to help protect against?  That’s right Turkey.


How does Trump get leverage over turkey now?  Once again looks like he’s been planning this for some time now. Iranian sanctions have the possibility to hurt turkey very, very badly, I bet he negotiates a lot with turkey the next few months here. 


In short, Trump brings Americans home, sends allies to take their place, allies who owe the President something since he’s the only one who stood beside the Crown prince. The Crown prince sends troops and military equipment that he purchases from the US.


If media would just do their job this would be seen as maybe the best strategic move in our lifetime.”


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 23, 2018)

Bill Maher said he wants the United States fail and go into a depression. therefore Trump will take all the blame for it and be forced to resign. Bill Maher won't be affected if a depression hit, he's got a few million packed away. A real Patriot that guy is.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 23, 2018)

I started to really dislike him when I saw "Religulous".  Im no fan of organized religion WHATSOEVER but his "documentary" was full of made up facts and ridiculous exaggerations.  After he got called out for that his response was basically, "Im a comedian not a religion scholar".  Phucking hate fake documentaries.  

Plus nothing funny has ever come out of his smug dousche mouth.  Comedians have to resort to politics when theyre not talented. It's an easy laugh from people who agree with you. Kinda like the preacher getting a "hallelujah". Doesnt take much.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I started to really dislike him when I saw "Religulous".  Im no fan of organized religion WHATSOEVER but his "documentary" was full of made up facts and ridiculous exaggerations.  After he got called out for that his response was basically, "Im a comedian not a religion scholar".  Phucking hate fake documentaries.
> 
> Plus nothing funny has ever come out of his smug dousche mouth.  Comedians have to resort to politics when theyre not talented. It's an easy laugh from people who agree with you. Kinda like the preacher getting a "hallelujah". Doesnt take much.




lol...feel better now...hope so!!!:32 (20):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol...feel better now...hope so!!!:32 (20):



Yes I had a good back work out and got half of my Christmas shopping done.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 23, 2018)

Full Letter:

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/12/read-text-james-mattiss-resignation-letter/578773/


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 23, 2018)

I havent got the time to read through all this yet but if it boils down to needing guns and amunition im covered


----------



## IHI (Dec 24, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Bill Maher said he wants the United States fail and go into a depression. therefore Trump will take all the blame for it and be forced to resign. Bill Maher won't be affected if a depression hit, he's got a few million packed away. A real Patriot that guy is.



Real self centered POS is what you meant to say, but most people already know that and why few pay attention to that idiot


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 24, 2018)

Trump is removing Mattis early 

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/23/us/politics/trump-mattis.html


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 24, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol...feel better now...hope so!!!:32 (20):



I had to go to wal mart today. They have popcorn shrimp at the checkout now.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 24, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I had to go to wal mart today. They have popcorn shrimp at the checkout now.



They know what the people want


----------

